# Happy Birthday Iggles



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

29 today, from one Virgoan to another, have a great day.

So sad you're at work and your gorgeous Vietnamese rental does wet farts though....


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Happy birthday iggles. What did the Russian get you or how much did she spend on your card for your treat?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Happy birthday iggles. What did the Russian get you or how much did she spend on your card for your treat?


i bought myself an xbox one. All i want from her is a blow blow and an ice cold beer.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> i bought myself an xbox one. All i want from her is a blow blow and an ice cold beer.


Has she got any sisters or friends? I am asking for a friend.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Has she got any sisters or friends? I am asking for a friend.


You can buy one off the internet and inflate her yourself 

Happy Birthday Iggles!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> You can buy one off the internet and inflate her yourself
> 
> Happy Birthday Iggles!


Or rent one from RAK....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

She's real!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> She's a rental!!


Corrected that for you....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You can buy one off the internet and inflate her yourself ...


what use is a birthday if you still give instead of receive... its the only day of the year when its a sure thing... mostly...

one year closer to death iggles... enjoy it while you still know what year it is...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I came home from work to find, the Russian with her phillpino' and Serbian friends having a party. I was like, oh a birthday party for me? Nah, they were getting smashed on my vodka, order a pizza that I had to pay for, then i had to listen omi - cheerleader on repeat for 1 hour, whilst having the rugby on silent. 

:l


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> I came home from work to find, the Russian with her phillpino' and Serbian friends having a party. I was like, oh a birthday party for me? Nah, they were getting smashed on my vodka, order a pizza that I had to pay for, then i had to listen omi - cheerleader on repeat for 1 hour, whilst having the rugby on silent.
> 
> :l


Sounds like a Happy Marriage


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I came home from work to find, the Russian with her phillpino' and Serbian friends having a party. I was like, oh a birthday party for me? Nah, they were getting smashed on my vodka, order a pizza that I had to pay for, then i had to listen omi - cheerleader on repeat for 1 hour, whilst having the rugby on silent.
> 
> :l


Hi,
That reminds me of the Ting Tong from Tooting sketches on Little Britain!




Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> I came home from work to find, the Russian with her phillpino' and Serbian friends having a party. I was like, oh a birthday party for me? Nah, they were getting smashed on my vodka, order a pizza that I had to pay for, then i had to listen omi - cheerleader on repeat for 1 hour, whilst having the rugby on silent.
> 
> :l


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That reminds me of the Ting Tong from Tooting sketches on Little Britain!
> http://youtu.be/8z0-RC7fVAo
> Cheers
> Steve


That is scarily accurate for iggles and his russian....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> That is scarily accurate for iggles and his russian....


ahh but Rascal, the only love you get, is your right hand. Or on date night when you sit on your left hand to make it go numb... at least you can claim it feels like its another person!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> ahh but Rascal, the only love you get, is your right hand. Or on date night when you sit on your left hand to make it go numb... at least you can claim it feels like its another person!!


Why buy when you can rent?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


>


my life


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

hahahaha cheers for the laughs, happy belated birthday mate!


----------

